# Waterpik



## csb (Nov 17, 2017)

So I remember using a waterpik growing up and decided to buy one now that I'm an adult and I'm apparently growing pockets of gum disease. 

Holy f8ck my gums are sore. This gets better, right?


----------



## User1 (Nov 17, 2017)

:dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm sure it will. Just like flossing, if you do it everyday, it doesn't hurt.


----------



## csb (Nov 17, 2017)

This is way more fun than flossing, but I suppose I should keep doing that too. Pressure washing my mouth is entertaining.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 17, 2017)

csb said:


> Pressure washing my mouth is entertaining.


I tried to google that and found a few disturbing images. I won't post them.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 17, 2017)

Yeah it gets better. I have had problems with that, too. A few years back my dentist recommended the Rotodent brush, but then they became Chinese or something and you couldn't get them, plus the dentist made a commission on them so I don't fully trust the endorsement. At any rate, he said these rotary-style brushes were good for that because the bristles get down inside the gum pockets and clean them out. After going through a couple of really unpleasant "deep cleanings" at the dentist, and using the Rotadent, my gums were way better and the pockets were essentially gone. Now I am using some Oral B rotary brush because the Rotadent battery died and you can't get them serviced or replaced anymore (they still exist but in some vastly cheapened form).


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 17, 2017)

I found this Listerine tool to be great for flossing.

https://www.listerine.com/toothpaste-floss/listerine-ultraclean-access-floss


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 17, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm sure it will. Just like flossing, if you do it everyday, it doesn't hurt.


Every day?!?! :rotflmao:   I just did the dentist a couple weeks ago.  The (new) hygienist gave me a hard time when she asked me how often I flossed and I told her the last time was 6 months before at my last dentist appointment.  Then the dentist came in and started talking about how good my teeth are (like he always does) and she shut up.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 17, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> Every day?!?! :rotflmao:   I just did the dentist a couple weeks ago.  The (new) hygienist *gave me a hard* when she asked me how often I flossed and I told her the last time was 6 months before at my last dentist appointment.  Then the dentist came in and started talking about how good my teeth are (like he always does) and she shut up.


uh huh....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 17, 2017)

You should add some garnet sand to the stream.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## csb (Nov 20, 2017)

Each time I go in I think, "Is this the time I get a periodontal referral?!" There's a bunch of guys at work that smoke/chew and they've all described getting their gums scaled and I want to avoid that.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 20, 2017)

@csb, try using the waterpik before you brush. Something about the brushing helps sooth the gums and prevents the throbbing. That's what helped me get back into a daily flossing routine.


----------



## csb (Nov 20, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> @csb, try using the waterpik before you brush. Something about the brushing helps sooth the gums and prevents the throbbing. That's what helped me get back into a daily flossing routine.


I'm doing the floss, waterpik, brush sequence. The online research indicated it would get the big chunks of plaque, flush out the plaque, then clean and leave the fluoride. It does feel a little better than the brush-waterpik sequence.


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2017)

Think I'm going to need to get one of these.  There are spots I just can't get to, even with a toothbrush, because of my wisdom teeth/molars and the way my jaw is shaped.  Occasionally (like right now), I get inflammation/pain at the gumline for a few days and it sucks.


----------

